# Coconut Shrimp



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Some of us were talking about Outback's Coconut Shrimp on the dinner thread last night so thought I'd find a recipe for anyone interested. 

Outback Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Coconut Shrimp


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks, I was one of those who'd never made coconut shrimp.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Thanks, I was one of those who'd never made coconut shrimp.



Join the club! I too have never made it or eaten it.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2014)

It's really delicious, although I've never made it myself. It's quite popular in the south pacific.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to make it frequently, but my recipe was a bit different.  I use orange juice instead of beer, and no sugar.  

I love coconut shrimp, but lately I just don't want the mess of deep frying.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I love coconut shrimp, but lately I just don't want the mess of deep frying.



I want to make this recipe.
I thought I was happy with my $45 Cool Daddy fryer made by Presto, but I'm not now.  It's kinda neat  the way the lid flips up and the basket can be lowered down and all.  The damn thing just can't fry fish for fish and chips worth a damn.  It does OK with chicken drummettes and wings, but I still have to fry them a good 12 minutes. Also, I took a temp reading and the oil never really got past 350F at peak heat . The temp drops off drastically when the food hits the oil (even tho the food wasn't cold) and takes too long to get back up to temp.  I'm looking into buying a better fryer. Also, I'm not that good yet at deep frying foods using my large cast iron skillet.  Also, I read that frying with oil and a skillet is different than deep fat frying with oil.  I'm still learning and hope to one day master cooking southern fried chicken using my CI skillet.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I used to make it frequently, but my recipe was a bit different.  I use orange juice instead of beer, and no sugar.
> 
> I love coconut shrimp, but lately I just don't want the mess of deep frying.



I'm wondering how coconut milk would sub for the orange juice or beer?
It sounds reasonable me thinks.


----------



## BoracayB (Dec 18, 2014)

If I was a gambling man I would bet the last time I had these at
Outback the shrimp were butterflied. (Is that a word?)


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2014)

BoracayB said:


> If I was a gambling man I would bet the last time I had these at
> Outback the shrimp were butterflied. (*Is that a word*?)



Yup it is. A couple of reason of why they do that. The food item will cook faster and it makes for a better presentation. It also makes some folks think they are getting extra jumbo shrimp. More for their money.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Also, I'm not that good yet at deep frying foods using my large cast iron skillet.  Also, I read that frying with oil and a skillet is different than deep fat frying with oil.  I'm still learning and hope to one day master cooking southern fried chicken using my CI skillet.



You can't really deep-fry in a skillet because in deep frying, the food is submerged in and surrounded by the oil. You can deep-fry in a Dutch oven. Usually with skillet frying, the oil comes about halfway up the sides of the food.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, Kay.  I LOVE coconut shrimp and realized I haven't had it in a couple of years.   

This will be on the menu for tomorrow - would have been today, but I didn't feel like getting dressed in real clothes and going out to the store.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for posting this, Kay.  I LOVE coconut shrimp and realized I haven't had it in a couple of years.
> 
> This will be on the menu for tomorrow - would have been today, but I didn't feel like getting dressed in real clothes and going out to the store.



"Real clothes" huh? I took the chance of going out for a short errand today in my "house clothes" and no makeup. I always know for sure I'm bound to run into somebody. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> "Real clothes" huh? I took the chance of going out for a short errand today in my "house clothes" and no makeup. I always know for sure *I'm bound to run into somebody.* *You'd think I'd learn.*


 
I know just what you mean!  With only 2 grocery stores here in my small town, I still think I can just fly in real quick with faded sweats and sunglasses and be incognito, and still I run into someone I know.  Even a better grade of sweats wouldn't have worked on me today, though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2014)

As far as subbing out the beer - I could be wrong, but I think it's the carbonation in the beer that gives the batter such a wonderfully light and crispy texture.  Like in tempura shrimp.    Seltzer water, club soda, or anything carbonated would do the same thing as beer I would think, or maybe even adding a little baking soda to the orange juice or coconut milk if one chooses to use one of those...?  

I re-read the recipe for Outback shrimp, and it calls for *flat* beer.  That has me confused.   Maybe one of our members who are knowledgeable in food chemistry will chime in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2014)

Hm, I agree with you, Kayelle. I thought some carbonation was necessary for the texture.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2014)

That was Cheryl, GG.  I get mixed up with names all the time too.

Here's something I posted a few years ago. I don't see why it couldn't be used for coconut shrimp. It's really an excellent batter, and method.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/my-perfect-fish-batter-71933.html


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds good, Kay.  I hear ya on the gloppy heavy batter - I don't like that at all. I can't even remember the last time I fried fish or shrimp in batter, for that very reason.    Copied and saved your recipe.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> "Real clothes" huh? I took the chance of going out for a short errand today in my "house clothes" and no makeup. I always know for sure I'm bound to run into somebody. You'd think I'd learn.



I have a nightgown that looks like a summer dress. I just put my housecoat on over it and run downstairs to get the mail. Sure enough, someone will be downstairs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2014)

I think it was CraigC who posted a similar recipe a while back.  I made it without a deep fryer and with unflat beer.  The marmalade horseradish sauce was excellent with it.

Looovve coconut shrimp


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 19, 2014)

BoracayB said:


> If I was a gambling man I would bet the last time I had these at
> Outback the shrimp were butterflied. (Is that a word?)



Yes, its a word.  I always butterfly shrimp when I am deveining them.  It just seems the right way. They look better, and they crisp up better.



GotGarlic said:


> Hm, I agree with you, Kayelle. I thought some carbonation was necessary for the texture.



I use a beer batter recipe i got from Martin Yang I think his name is.
It calls for equal parts flour and corn starch.  A bit of oil, salt and flat beer.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 19, 2014)

I wanted to make this today, so I stopped by the grocery store this afternoon to see how their shrimp looked, and was happy to find some good sized ones. 

This recipe is amazing. The dipping sauce is a must.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome, Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I wanted to make this today, so I stopped by the grocery store this afternoon to see how their shrimp looked, and was happy to find some good sized ones.
> 
> This recipe is amazing. The dipping sauce is a must.



OH WOW...that looks just fabulous Cheryl! Did you make any changes to the copycat recipe??


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks, ladies!  

Kay, the only thing I did differently (which wasn't much), was that I added baking powder and salt to my flour because I didn't have self rising. 


I cross posted this in today's dinner thread, too. lol


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 21, 2014)

Ooops, too late to edit my above post, but I was just re-reading the recipe - a friend wanted it.  

I did make a change in the recipe - I forgot to say I omitted the *2 TBLSP* of sugar called for in the batter, and I'm glad I did.  The sweetened coconut, plus the dipping sauce was* plenty *sweet enough.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Cheryl, I've made note of your changes on my copy. I also never have self rising flour on hand, and no reason to buy it. Since I'm not a baker, I have to check my baking powder expiration when I do use it.

If I make it I'm going to substitute the flat beer for coconut milk and hold the sugar too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Cheryl, I've made note of your changes on my copy. I also never have self rising flour on hand, and no reason to buy it. *Since I'm not a baker, I have to check my baking powder expiration when I do use it.*
> 
> If I make it I'm going to substitute the flat beer for coconut milk and hold the sugar too.


 
Same here...as another pretty much non baker...don't you think they should make baking powder in smaller containers??  

Let us know how the coconut milk works as a sub for the beer.  I didn't bother to let the beer go flat, I just stirred it in, and I didn't notice any beery taste at all.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing wrong with beery taste!


----------

